# The Candy With The Little Hole



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

You have to love little kids.

The children began to identify the flavors of lifesavers by thier color:

Red..................Cheery
Yellow...............Lemon
Green................Lime
Orange..............Orange

Finally the teacher gave them all HONEY lifesavers.
None of the children could identify the taste.

The teacher said, 'I will give you all a clue. It's what your mother may sometimes call your father.'

One little girl looked up in horror, spit her life saver out and yelled,
'Oh my God! They're A**-Holes.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

BAHAHAHA


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It's amazing how we associate those colors with those flavors, even though they don't actually taste at all like the fruit. I read of a study once where they took those artificial flavors and colors and mixed them up so the purple one might be "cherry" flavored, while the "grape" flavored one could be colored green. Then they asked a group of kids to identify the flavors and they couldn't. But if they had their eyes closed when they ate them, there was no problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:

Yeah - that fits here all right...


----------

